# New to plants



## Demi (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys :grouphug:

My 22g long/85L has a 33watt light. I am a total noob when it comes to plants, so expect alot of questions from me! LOL

I really like the looks of these plants:

Elodea Densa
Amazon Sword
Lace Fern
Limnophila Nessiliflora
Duck Weed

Would these do alright with my light and without Co2 (whatever that is) or ferts?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Eigeria (formerly Elodea) densa gets a little leggy in weak light, but it should grow. The Amazon sword should do fine. The lace fern (Ceratopteris?) should do OK if not shaded or crowded by other plants. Limnolia sessiflora needs more light than the others, but 33 watts might be enough. Duckweed??? Do you really want it? It will shade out all the other plants


----------



## Demi (Dec 30, 2008)

Thankyou for the reply!

After a bit of reading, I have decided to ditch the duckweed. It sounds like it could be trouble 

From what I have read:

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=110

Elodea/Egeria Densa is a good, low light plant..

LOL, I thought 33watts was pretty strong light! LOL


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Duckweed is a PITA and hard to get rid of.
Try some java fern- it's what I started with 10 years ago, (no ferts, bad light, no CO2) and used to grow like crazy for me.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Might wanna add some fast growers like water sprite for example. It will suck up any extra ammonia/nitrate in your tank so your water will be cleaner.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Eigeria will definitely get leggy in weaker light, personally I wouldn't suggest you use that one. Let me also suggest some Anubias, and some Crypts (wendtii) which will also do ok with your lighting. Here's some reading for general info you might find helpful:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you would like to try a floating plant I suggest Red Root Floater . It grows a little slower then Duckweed & is not a pain to get rid of if you decide to do so. You will still need to keep it thined out on a weekly to bi-weekly basis.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with Trenac. Red root floater is my favorite. It grows fast and does it's job, is easy to thin and is a pretty plant. I have frogbit too. The duckweed is a real pest.


----------



## Demi (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I really want the Elodea Densa, because I can get it real cheap. For a nice, bushy ste - its only 2 bucks! LOL

But if it really won't do well in my tank, fair enough, I won't get it 

Red Root Floater looks awsome I'll have to look into it!


----------

